

HS teacher under investigation for saying “vagina” during anatomy lesson - w1ntermute
http://www.salon.com/2013/03/27/high_school_teacher_under_investigation_for_saying_vagina_during_anatomy_lesson/#.UVOHsbGZxMQ.reddit

======
trbs
Based off the article, it would seem that the Department of Education is
really just investigating him for having students write about An Inconvenient
Truth, telling "inappropriate jokes" and showing a video of herpes on
someone's junk.

Which isn't surprising at all.

